# How do you get a hedgehog to CHILL???



## AudreyL (Mar 28, 2015)

My hedgehog is about 11 months old but I've only had him a few weeks. I took him off the hands of a couple who decided not to keep him after they got a new cat. I've been working with him every day, letting him sleep on me, handling him carefully, and giving him plenty of treats ONLY when he's out of his cage! I've also tried letting him play outside or in a "hamster" ball, but he just sniffs around a little and then decides to curl up and stay put.

I know all the tricks-- handling him in the evening, spending plenty of time with him, putting clothing in his cage to curl up in, mealworms during playtime, etc. I know it hasn't been long, but I'm worried I'm not making any progress! And I know that some hedgies never really enjoy people, but I want to at least TRY to bond with him, and it's way too early to give up now. 

I just want to know if there's anything ELSE I can be doing to help him feel comfortable in his new home and just RELAX!! How do I make him believe nothing is going to eat him here???


----------



## Ally's_Oliver (Feb 8, 2015)

It sounds like what your doing now is fine, every hedgehog is different, and i would just be patient. some days will be better than others. you could try getting a bonding pouch to carry on you if you don't already have one, but other than that i cant think of anything else you should be doing. i'm sure more experienced members will have more detailed answers, but like I said, patience is probably all that you've left to do.


----------



## shinydistraction (Jul 6, 2014)

Time. There's no faster way to do it, it just takes daily handling for as long as it takes. You also have the obstacle of him being an adult already. It can take longer to bond with an adult rather than a baby. A few weeks is only a drop in the bucket of the amount of time it could take. Just be patient. Sometimes it may even feel like you are going backwards, but I promise if you keep at it you will get there. 

Also, it would be best if you didn't use the hamster ball anymore. They aren't safe for hedgehogs. Their feet can get stuck in the air slits and cause serious injury. On top of that if you hedgehog relieved himself in there it would get all over him and your floor.


----------



## Beasty (Mar 15, 2015)

I had a similar situation with mine, I started bringing her to the bed with me. One day we fell asleep and took a long nap. She was relaxed and felt warm and safe under all the blankets and imprinted on my scent. It has become our habit and its when we bond the best. I let her come to me and now she will smuggle against me on her own and it's wonderful to feel her soft little furry tummy next to me. Try that and just let him come to you .


----------



## Mr. Prickles (Mar 13, 2015)

that napping is great advice i would never of thought of that i just got a new female she will be 5 months in a couple days and shes very grumpy her mom tormented her so she has major trust issues but i took her on got her from the breeder i got my boy from i know it takes time


----------



## Widdershins (Apr 13, 2015)

*How?*



Beasty said:


> I had a similar situation with mine, I started bringing her to the bed with me. One day we fell asleep and took a long nap. She was relaxed and felt warm and safe under all the blankets and imprinted on my scent. It has become our habit and its when we bond the best. I let her come to me and now she will smuggle against me on her own and it's wonderful to feel her soft little furry tummy next to me. Try that and just let him come to you .


How do you not lose her in the bed and blankets? I'd like to try this with my new little guyv I've had for a week but am nervous.


----------



## Beasty (Mar 15, 2015)

Don't be nervous, I tuck my sheet in so she can't fall out, but it's not necessary, as soon as she is warm and secure all is right with her world, when she's in there I can see the lump that she turns into, if you hop in read watch tv they get used to you, I have a full size bed and as long as I keep my blankets smooth you can see her. If your in the bed with your hog just move slowly so you don't kick your baby on accident when your little one is cozy and comfy you can snuggle and I doubt you'll be rebuffed. Watch for little accidents at first, but as soon it won't be an issue. At this point when I work early, I grab Beasty when I get up at 4:30 am and spend the morning getting ready with her close to me and by the timd I'm done she's ready for bed, she goes down to the foot of the bed curls up and I usually find her in the same place when I get home stretched out like a cat snoozing away under the covers. I think it's a great way to bond and I livd her close to me and the security she feels has mad her a different hog.


----------



## Dherl0623 (Mar 22, 2014)

I put my little guy in my hands and bring him up to my face. I gently rest the top of my nose on his. He calms right down. I do this after I first wake him up as he is scared and a bit grumpy. After a while of him being on my lap, I will lay down on my bed and set him on my chest. He them immediately runs and snuggles between my neck and the edge of my pillow. He takes a nap as long as I stay there. It took him a few months to get used to me.


----------



## Buttons (Dec 21, 2014)

I would not recommend falling asleep with your hedgehog. This isn't a safe bonding activity. While I'm sure you and your hedgehog enjoy taking naps together. There is always the danger of rolling on top of him/her unintentionally and suffocating them or breaking bones.

If you were to accidentally roll on top of them, the weight of a person could compress their lungs. If they can't get a breath in, they can't expell the air to make a sound as if to say '' Hey! You're laying on me. I can't breath''


----------



## DesireeM81 (Jun 14, 2014)

Also with the nose touch thing, I do this too but word of caution, a hedgehog might not like it and might react defensively. I can only do it with two of mine, the others would bite my nose off. :lol:


----------



## MomLady (Aug 14, 2010)

You can do the same kind of cuddling, just sit on your couch and let them rest on your chest. I would cover Nara with a piece of fleece on top and under her too. She would cuddle up and go right to sleep, curled up. Sometimes she would climb up snd want to snuggle against my neck but sometimes she would just be too picky.
It's a lot safer and just as snuggley. A couple of times she snuffled and her whiskers would be so tickley I couldn't stand it. I miss that silly girl. :lol:


----------

